# My P's r tripping me out!



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

my p's are retarded! one of them is on the left side, and under him i guess he moved the gravel cuz there is a cup shape on the floor, and he just chills there. But when I got home tonight, one of my P's were on the other side and it was facing the floor, with tail up, n it looked like it was dead, but i put a net in there and he swam away really fast. Now they are just chilling on the floor in the back left. WHAT DO I DO!?!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wait for eggs has there color went really dark?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

were two fish close over the pit facing down? because that is breeding and the pit is where the eggs are laid


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

theyve been black for like 2 weeks, but yesterday, one of them became really light, yellow almost.


----------

